# Zombie mouth black??



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Go to the grocery store and get some black food color, mix a drop or so in with some clear Karo syrup. Put it in your mouth and swish it around for a min. Just keep in mind that your mouth and anything it touches WILL BE BLACK.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I was gonna suggest sugar-free chocolate syrup (I recommend sugar free because hours of this effect would be bad for the teeth.)


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

The only bad thing about black food coloring is that it stains and may take a while to come off?!. LOL I just purchased some "Tooth FX" by Mehron at my local Display Costume shop for $5.50. It's alcohol soluble and brushing your teeth gets the stuff off. They have different colors for whatever costume you are trying to achieve. I saw the black, blood, and yellow/nicotine one. I bought the nicotine one as I didn't want completely black teeth. HTH!


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

I took a make-up seminar, and they said they used grape cool-aid mix. It turns your tongue a nasty dark purple.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Ohh..I should try the grape koolaid...that'll be my task for tonight! Thanks Dr. Dark!


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I think I'm gonna do the Kool-aid also....Even though I hate artificial grape!


----------

